# Questions regarding language requirement (NYU/Columbia U)



## VegaZ (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi everyone, I am an international applicant of 21fall Directing program. Because I spent too much preparing portfolio, I have not enough time to prepare for my language test. I sent an e-mail to both schools to ask if I could submit scores after the deadline, and I received a yes answer. However, I do not know how to fulfill the form of the application system (the following picture). Does anyone know about this situation? Thank you very much!


----------



## lucychoi97 (Nov 24, 2020)

you'd better ask the school about that too to be sure.
I'm assuming you should leave that part blank if it's before taking the test since you don't have your score yet


----------

